# Anführungszeichen Integer.valueOf(String).intValue();



## Reggie (7. Dez 2009)

Moin Zusammen,

Ich hab ein Problem mit oben genannter Funktion. Ich habe einen String den ich in einen Integer umwandeln möchte nun fügt mir aber die Funktion immer ein Anführungszeichen vor den Inputstring und gibt mit dann eine NumberFormatException aus. Ich lasse mir diesen String vorher auch anzeigen und da ist kein Anführungszeichen!

Kennt jemand dieses Problem?


----------



## SlaterB (7. Dez 2009)

das Problem ungenauer Fragen ist mir wohlbekannt 

bei

```
public class Test
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        String st = " 2";
        System.out.println(Integer.parseInt(st));
    }
}
```
erscheint die Ausgabe 
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NumberFormatException: For input string: " 2"
meinst du derartiges?


----------



## Reggie (7. Dez 2009)

))
Danke für die schnelle Reaktion
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NumberFormatException: For input string "1
        at java.lang...... etc.

Genau so ohne ein abschliessendes " am Ende und da ist auch kein Leerzeichen


----------



## SlaterB (7. Dez 2009)

kaum zu glauben, Screenshot der Fehlermeldung, ein Testprogramm?

du kannst auch vor dem Parsen den String ausgeben, oder in ein char-Array umwandeln und jedes Zeichen einzeln als int ausgeben,
irgendwelche Infos wären hilfreich


----------



## Reggie (7. Dez 2009)

Umm,

Ich habe das Problem gefunden. mit Trim() funtioniert es. Und nun ist mir auch klar, warum da kein abschliessendes " war es sind 24 leerschläge nach der Zahl auf der Datenbank gespeichert. Ich dachte das wäre ein Int Feld, dem war nicht so. 

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (7. Dez 2009)

>Und nun ist mir auch klar, warum da kein abschliessendes " war

Das abschliesssende " kommt nicht vom String selber, sondern wird in der Exception erzeugt. Halt 24 Leerzeichen weiter hinter demfalls.


```
static NumberFormatException forInputString(String s) {
        return new NumberFormatException("For input string: \"" + s + "\"");
    }
```


----------



## Reggie (7. Dez 2009)

Jo schon klar... aber da war ein vor der Zahl aber keins dahinter also zumindest nicht sichtbar in meiner ansicht darum der Verdacht.

Wie auch immer hat sich nun erledigt. 

Danke an alle.


----------

